# HELP



## Twig Man (Apr 16, 2015)

This nice chunk of wood was given to me by Kevin but neither of us know what it is can yall help? It is fairly heavy

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like bubinga to me but hard to believe Kevin wouldn't know bubinga. Another possibility is gummy cherry (see the page on my site)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 16, 2015)

It does look like gummy cherry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

My first thought was gummy cherry... I have some almost identical to it, minus the crotch/inclusion


----------



## phinds (Apr 16, 2015)

Twig Man said:


> It does look like gummy cherry


Actually, yeah, now that I look at it again, it does look a lot more like gummy cherry than bubinga.


----------

